# Speed Loader in a blind?



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I was watching World of Benelli, I think, and watched a shotgun competition. These guys had "speed loaders" that slipped right into the loading tube of the gun and off they went, slick as snot. Are these available to the general public? If so, are they legal to use while hunting? These guys were able to reload 5 shots, I think, in a second. Thanks for any help......


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I would suspect they are available to the public and yes they would be legal to use.


----------



## Hi Ho Silver_Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

boehr said:


> I would suspect they are available to the public and yes they would be legal to use.


What about duck hunting?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i wouldn't see how they wouldn't be legal for that unless you would then be able to hold more than 3 shells in your gun..... i don't know how exactly they work, but i wouldn't see how it would be deemed illegal unless that happens.

steve


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Steve, it is a tube like thingy. The guys were running around, jamming this tube into the shell loading area, pull the tube out, and they are off and shooting. Pretty sweet setup!!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As long as it doesn't load more than 3 rounds in the chamber and magazine combined, legal. There are no regulations that state it must take so long to load your gun, just what your gun can hold when loaded.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

I use them in 3 gun matches and in old bowling pin shoots of second chance and some local stuff i use to shoot! you can load 3 into it and use it but it is kind of a uneeded thing in waterfowl hunting they can be found at several store they arte know as tec loaders! i have them on a benelli and 2 remington race guns


----------

